# un amigo al que / quien no había visto



## seasonses

Hola a todos. 

Ayer me encontré con un amigo al que no había visto desde hace veinte años.
Ayer me encontré con un amigo que no había visto desde hace veinte años.
Ayer me encontré con un amigo a quien no había visto desde hace veinte años.

¿Cuáles de ellas son correctas?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Las tres me parecen correctas, si acaso, lo que cambia un poco es el grado de formalidad/informalidad.

Saludos.


----------



## reys

Hola amigos! Armando un texto, me surgió una duda con esta frase:

_"Aquí hay alguien QUE/QUIEN te cuida"._

Cuál sería la palabra correcta para este uso?

Gracias anticipadas,

reys


----------



## Cecilio

En esta frase yo utilizaría sin duda "que".

Otra cosa sería decir "En esta casa hay quien te cuida", sin mención del antecedente.


----------



## Fernita

De acuerdo con Cecilio.
"... *alguien que*..." es correcto.

El uso de *quien,* en este caso, no corresponde.


----------



## MSanchezC

De acuerdo con los comentarios anteriores. Es algo un poco sencillo: si dices *alguien* ya hablas de una persona, por lo tanto el *que* no va, si dices sólo *hay,* entonces si va el *quien,* para hacer referencia de que hablas de una persona.

_- Aquí hay *quien *te cuida_
_- Aquí hay alguien *que *te cuida_

Saludos


----------



## reys

Muchísimas gracias a los tres por sus completas y excelentes explicaciones!

Me queda ahora mucho más claro. El "quien" en esos casos que exponen funcionaría como una especie de "pronombre", no?

Por fin podré terminar mi texto, gracias a ustedes.

Un abrazo,

reys


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Amigos. Aquí, la palabra "QUIEN" ¿Debe ser "que"? ¿Cuál sería la diferencia?


Él le pasaba los dedos por el cabello a Malú (su novia), QUIEN, distraída asentía con aquél gesto caracteríastico en quien acaba de fumar marihuana.



                   Gracias. Gustavo.-


----------



## Jellby

Podría ser "que" (se usa más en el lenguaje oral, informal), pero puesto que se trata de una persona, también puede ser "quien".


----------



## Pinairun

Como bien dice Jellby, ambas son válidas.

Quizá yo cambiaría las comas:
"Él le pasaba los dedos por el cabello a Malú (su novia), quien distraída asentía con..."

o
"Él le pasaba los dedos por el cabello a Malú (su novia) quien, distraída, asentía con..."

Saludos


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Pinairun said:


> Como bien dice Jellby, ambas son válidas.
> 
> Quizá yo cambiaría las comas:
> "Él le pasaba los dedos por el cabello a Malú (su novia), quien distraída asentía con..."
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
  Sigo en duda. El "Quien" ¿No debería usarse en caso de subjuntivo solamente?

Él le pasaba los dedos por el cabello a Malú (su novia), quien distraída "asentiría" con...

  No se. Gustavo.-


----------



## mirx

gustavo_arg_g said:


> Sigo en duda. El "Quien" ¿No debería usarse en caso de subjuntivo solamente?
> 
> Él le pasaba los dedos por el cabello a Malú (su novia), quien distraída "asentiría" con...
> 
> No se. Gustavo.-


 

No.

Ambas formas son válidas.


----------



## Kachita

No encontre a nadie......... me supiera decir dónde estaba la calle que buscaba.

a. quien
b. el cual
c. que
d. el que

Yo pondria  "c" o "a". Pero no se cual elegir y porque.
Me ayudais?


----------



## Ynez

Es c.

*a* solo la usamos en las oraciones de relativo explicativas (y formales):

_El Emperador de Guasinú, quien estaba considerado como un gran poeta, murió a la corta edad de 20 años._

En esa también podrías haber dicho "que", pero en la del ejercicio solo "que" vale.


Seguramente si buscas "que" o "quien" en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (www.rae.es), podrás leer sobre estas cosas.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez tiene razón. Y añado que también "el que" y "el cual" sólo pueden usarse en subordinadas *explicativas*, no en las especificativas, que sólo admiten "que".


----------



## Kachita

Y como puedo saber si se trata de una explicativa o especificativa????


----------



## Lamunt

Un ejemplo:
La carne, que (o la cual) estaba cruda, quedó deliciosa con aquella salsa. EXPLICATIVA: Sólo había un tipo de carne y se aclara (o se explica) que estaba cruda. Va entre comas.
La carne que estaba cruda quedó deliciosa con aquella salsa. ESPECIFICATIVA: Había distintas carnes y el hablante se refiere, específicamente, a la que estaba cruda.

Tal vez te ayude.


----------



## Pinairun

Kachita said:


> Y como puedo saber si se trata de una explicativa o especificativa????


 
1. Ejemplo de oración subordinada relativa *especificativa:*

Los concejales "_que no_ _apoyaban_ _al alcalde_" votaron en contra (los que sí le apoyaban votaron a favor).

En esta frase, la proposición de relativo -entrecomillada y en cursiva- es especificativa porque selecciona sólo a un grupo de concejales (a los que no apoyaban al alcalde). Va unida al sujeto como un adjetivo. No hay comas de separación.

En este tipo de construcción, donde _que_ es el *sujeto* de la subordinada relativa especificativa, *no* *se puede usar *_*quien.* _

2. Ejemplo de oración subordinada relativa *explicativa*:

Los concejales, "que (o quienes) no apoyaban al alcalde," votaron en contra (todos votaron en contra).
Aquí la subordinada relativa no hace distinción, se refiere a todo el antecedente (todos los concejales).
Las explicativas van entre pausas, con comas en la escritura, como el modelo. Y admiten el uso de _que_ y de _quien_ aunque su función también es la de sujeto de la relativa.
Podríamos haber dicho: _Los concejales, quienes no apoyaban al alcalde, votaron en contra._

Aunque se usa con mayor frecuencia el relativo "que".
Saludos


----------



## milanico

Tengo una duda.

Sé que el "quien" se utiliza por ejemplo en este tipo de frase: "Es Miguel quien gana la carrera", pero no sé si se emplea cuando desempeña el papel siguiente: "Voy a ofrecer un regalo a mi hermana, quien (¿que?) tendra catorce años".

Gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## saintest66

Lo gramatical es: "Voy a ofrecer un regalo a mi hermana que tendrá catorce años" dentro de poco .
o bien
"Voy a ofrecer un regalo a mi hermana, quien, a pesar de sus catorce años, lo espera".
Todo está en la coma, la separación
Salut à toi


----------



## milanico

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! ahora me resulta mucho mas claro la diferencia entre los 2


----------



## Namarne

milanico said:


> "Voy a ofrecer un regalo a mi hermana, quien (¿que?) tendra catorce años".


En esa frase puede ir cualquiera de los dos, aunque "ofrecer un regalo" no se dice mucho en la lengua cotidiana: 
_Voy a hacerle un regalo a mi hermana, que cumplirá catorce años. 
Voy a hacerle un regalo a mi hermana, quien cumplirá catorce años.
Voy a hacerle un regalo a mi hermana, la cual cumplirá catorce años. 
Voy a hacerle un regalo a mi hermana que cumplirá catorce años_. (En esta última no puede ir *quien*: sin la coma, la frase de relativo ya no es explicativa, sino especificativa; el regalo es para una de mis hermanas, aquella que cumple catorce años. En las tres frases anteriores, yo sólo tengo una hermana, la cual cumplirá catorce años).


----------



## saintest66

Una puntualización más Milanico:
la 1ra tiene claro que el regalo es porque cumple, lo cual no era lo que preguntaba el hilo. En cuanto a la 2da, la relativa no es necesaria porque como bien dices para la cuarta es especificativa; quien o la cual son lo mismo y solo sirven si realmente le añades algo particular. Y como digo, la gente tendría que poner más contexto.
Un saludo desde París


----------



## halverto

Yo sigo con la misma duda. Por ejemplo:

Cuando comes en exceso, eres tú _*quien*_ engorda.
Cuando comes en exceso, eres tú _*el que*_ engorda.

Puede ser lógico elegir _*quien*_ porque no nos referimos a un objeto. ¿Pero es un error usar _*el que*_?


----------



## Rayines

halverto said:


> Yo sigo con la misma duda. Por ejemplo:
> 
> Cuando comes en exceso, eres tú _*quien*_ engorda.
> Cuando comes en exceso, eres tú _*el que*_ engorda.
> 
> Puede ser lógico elegir _*quien*_ porque no nos referimos a un objeto. ¿Pero es un error usar _*el que*_?


Hola halverto, bienvenido al foro: Es correcto de ambas maneras. Sería incorrecto usar "quien" para referirnos a un objeto, pero no a la inversa.
De todas maneras, espera más aportes.


----------



## halverto

En los ejemplos que dieron es fácil entender ya que se usa la palabra "alguien". Pero qué pasa por ejemplo en este caso:

Cuando comes en exceso, eres tú _*quien*_ engorda.
Cuando comes en exceso, eres tú _*el que*_ engorda.

Puede ser lógico elegir _*quien*_ porque no nos referimos a un objeto.
Pero quizás lo correcto sea usar _*el que *_ya que es visible la persona (pronombre _*tú*_), de la misma manera como sucede cuando usamos la palabra _*alguien*_.

Y para colmo, si transformamos la oración en pregunta, me quedo con más dudas: ¿_*Quién*_ es _*el que*_ engorda? 

Ayuda por favor y disculpen mi ignorancia del idioma.


----------



## ManPaisa

Cuando comes en exceso, eres tú _*quien*_ engorda. 
Cuando comes en exceso, eres tú _*el que*_ engorda.


----------



## Pinairun

Por si queda alguna duda, veamos lo que dice el DPD en Concordancia, punto 4.13:


> 4.13. yo soy el que (*o quien*), tú eres o vos sos el que (*o quien*) + verbo. Se trata de oraciones copulativas enfáticas cuyo atributo es una oración de relativo sin antecedente expreso. Si el sujeto del verbo ser es un pronombre de primera o de segunda persona del singular (yo, tú/vos), el verbo de la oración de relativo puede ir, bien en tercera persona del singular, en concordancia estricta con su sujeto gramatical (*el/la que o quien*), opción mayoritaria en el habla culta: «Yo soy el que manda acá» (Soriano León [Arg. 1986]



Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

seasonses said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Ayer me encontré con un amigo al que no había visto desde hace veinte años.
> Ayer me encontré con un amigo que no había visto desde hace veinte años.
> Ayer me encontré con un amigo a quien no había visto desde hace veinte años.
> 
> ¿Cuáles de ellas son correctas?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


----------



## Naticruz

Pinairun, nos puedes decir, por favor ¿por qué la segunda no tiene tu aprobación?
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinairun

Porque si decimos "un amigo que ..." parece que el relativo tiene como precedente a "amigo" (como suplemento del verbo _encontrar_):
_Me encontré con un amigo que... se se había casado.
Me encontré con un amigo que... se había ido a América.

_Pero _que, _en este caso_,  _se refiere a_ amigo _en su función de objeto directo del verbo "ver".  Y... yo no había visto *a* mi amigo desde hacía veinte años. 

Como cualquier otra preposición, creo que no debe suprimirse a menos que el relativo haga funciones de circunstancial de tiempo y esto, tampoco siempre.

Me encontré con un amigo *con *quien no había hablado desde hacía mucho tiempo.
Me encontré con un amigo *del *que no te había hablado desde hacía mucho tiempo.
Me encontré con un amigo *por *el que tu padre había estado preguntando.

No sé si esa segunda opción está considerada correcta en algún lugar, pero yo la veo bastante confusa.

Un saludo


----------



## halverto

Genial, gracias Pinariun.


----------



## Naticruz

Muchísimas gracias, Pinairun. Yo he estado dándole vueltas, no me parecía bien, pero no atinaba con el motivo.

Para cementar mis ideas te agradezco me confirmes se la frase siguiente es correcta:

_El amigo que encontré ayer, no lo había visto desde hace veinte años._

Claro que en la frase puedo sustituir el *que *por *con el que*_ me encontré _o *con quien*_ me encontré_ .

Perdona el incómodo y renovadas gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Naticruz said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Pinairun. Yo he estado dándole vueltas, no me parecía bien, pero no atinaba con el motivo.
> 
> Para cementar mis ideas te agradezco me confirmes se la frase siguiente es correcta:
> 
> _El amigo que encontré ayer, no lo había visto desde hace veinte años._
> 
> Claro que en la frase puedo sustituir el *que *por *con el que*_ me encontré _o *con quien*_ me encontré_ .
> 
> Perdona el incómodo y renovadas gracias.


Hola Nati: seguramente Pinairum dará la información más completa , pero la frase no es correcta. Debe ser: "*A*l amigo con el que me/ con quien me/(al) que me encontré ayer no lo había visto.....".
A lo sumo podrías omitir "al" en "al que", para evitar una redundancia, pero no la preposición del principio. Lo que sucede es que el no uso de la preposición te hace pensar que lo que encontraste, o viste, es un objeto.


----------



## Pinairun

Naticruz said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Pinairun. Yo he estado dándole vueltas, no me parecía bien, pero no atinaba con el motivo.
> 
> Para cimentar mis ideas te agradezco me confirmes si la frase siguiente es correcta:
> 
> _El amigo que encontré ayer, no lo había visto desde hace veinte años._
> 
> Claro que en la frase puedo sustituir el *que *por *con el que*_ me encontré _o *con quien*_ me encontré_ .
> 
> Perdona el incomodo y renovadas gracias.




Personalmente diría _*Al* amigo con el que me encontré_ (o con quien me_ encontré) no *lo *había visto desde hace veinte años_, con la preposición _con_,  por las mismas razones que he dado en el post anterior.

*Al* = Ya sabes, repetición de objeto directo cuando este precede al verbo (ver "a") 

Una frase mucho más sencilla, pero con la misma construcción:
*A* mis hijos *los *adoro.

También suprimiría la coma, a menos que quisiera poner mucho énfasis en el objeto directo.

Cimentar = Asentar una idea. 
Incomodo (sin acento) = de incomodar, molestia. 

Espero no marearte con mis explicaciones.
Un saludo


----------



## Naticruz

Pinairun said:


> Espero no marearte con mis explicaciones.
> Un saludo


Ojalá no te marees tú con mis dudas, porque tus explicaciones son siempre muy bienvenidas. Gracias por las correcciones ortográficas. Ésa del _incomodo _¡jamás me pasaría por la cabeza!
 
Muchas gracias, también Rayines
Saludos


----------



## halverto

Naticruz: quizás tengas la confusión entre _*incómodo*_ como adjetivo e *incomodo* como sustantivo. Tú lo usaste como sustantivo, disculpándote por el incomodo, es decir, por la incomodidad, la molestía. En todo caso, ése es tema para otro foro. Saludos... Estoy feliz de participar en estos foros. ¡Cómo no se me ocurrió antes!


----------



## Naticruz

halverto said:


> Naticruz: quizás tengas la confusión entre _*incómodo*_ como adjetivo e *incomodo* como sustantivo. Tú lo usaste como sustantivo, disculpándote por el incomodo, es decir, por la incomodidad, la molestía. En todo caso, ése es tema para otro foro. Saludos... Estoy feliz de participar en estos foros. ¡Cómo no se me ocurrió antes!


Cierto Halverto. Es que en portugués no existe el sustantivo _incomodo._
Incomodo, en portugués, es el presente del indicativo del verbo incomodar y incómodo tanto puede funcionar como sustantivo o como adjetivo. De ahí mi sorpresa.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## liberte64

Hola

En su discurso, Tusk ha dicho que no deben olvidarse las lecciones de la historia. "Hacemos este recuerdo porque sabemos bien que el que olvida, o el que falsifica la historia y tiene el poder o lo va a asumir traerá la desgracia, como hace 70 años".

Creo que_ el que_ en este caso también se lo puede substituir por quien.

Qué opinais?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Sí.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

De acuerdo totalmente.
Y también en 
o el que falsifica la historia


----------



## Doctorr

Estimados participantes, pido que me ayuden: un ejemplo:
Soy una persona a quien le gusta/que le gusta (por ej, viajar)?
Gracias por anticipado)


----------



## ManPaisa

_*A quien* le gusta viajar,_ aunque muchos hispanohablantes sí dirían _que le gusta. _


----------



## hosec

En esa oración...

le > oi en la forma pronominal átona propia de tal función

quien > oi en forma pronominal que necesariamente precisa "a"


----------



## Doctorr

Pa´ ManPaisa, hosec: gracias por responder)
Pero si alguien sabe ¿qué nos dice la RAE?


----------



## hosec

Doctorr said:


> ¿qué nos dice la RAE?


 

Seguramente, lo que ya te hemos dicho arriba.


----------



## ManPaisa

Doctorr said:


> Pa´ ManPaisa: gracias por responder. Pero si sabes ¿qué nos dice la RAE? Cuál de las dos variantes es la más correcta?
> PD saludos a Colombia)


No tengo la información a la mano, pero estoy seguro de que la única correcta es _a quien._ 

Los complementos indirectos antepuestos al verbo deben llevar la preposición _a_.  Esa preposición cuadra con _quien_, pero no con _que_.


----------



## Doctorr

hosec, ManPaisa: les vuelvo a agradecer)


----------



## Lexinauta

También puedes decir:
'Soy una persona *a la que le gusta *viajar.'
'Soy una persona que *gusta de* viajar.'

*gustar.*
(Del lat. _gustāre_).
*5.* intr. Desear, querer y tener complacencia en algo. _Gustar DE correr, DE jugar_.
(DRAE)


----------



## Doctorr

Lexinauta, gracias)
Pero me suena algo raro " 'Soy una persona que *gusta de* viajar.'", porque principalmente "gustar" necesita de un pronombre (me/le/te, etc gusta), ¿no?


----------



## Lexinauta

Tu intuición del español me parece perfecta: esta forma —aunque correcta, como que puedes verla en el DRAE— es la que menos se usa.


----------



## Doctorr

Pa Lexinauta: gracias)))


----------



## Doctorr

Una pregunta de un matiz parecido:

Busco a alguien quien me pueda ayudar o
Busco a quien me pueda ayudar o
Busco a alguien que me pueda ayudar?

Y ¿si es tan necesario emplear "a"? Es que a veces el "a" no lo emplean hasta cuando se refieren a personas o sea a objetos vivos, ¿verdad?


----------



## Pinairun

Doctorr said:


> Una pregunta de un matiz parecido:
> 
> Busco a alguien quien me pueda ayudar o
> Busco a quien me pueda ayudar o
> Busco a alguien que me pueda ayudar?
> 
> Y ¿si es tan necesario emplear "a"? Es que a veces el "a" no lo emplean hasta cuando se refieren a personas o sea a objetos vivos, ¿verdad?


 
Necesito un médico. 
Busco una secretaria.
Traigo un amigo a la fiesta.

_Médico_, _secretaria_ y _amigo_ se refieren a personas, pero no ponemos "a" delante.
Puedes ver una mejor explicación en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_, de la RAE (DPD), sobre el uso de "a", en los puntos 1.1.h) y 1.2.

Saludos


----------



## Doctorr

Pinairun, gracias!


----------



## Pinairun

Doctorr said:


> Pa´ ManPaisa, hosec: gracias por responder)
> Pero si alguien sabe ¿qué nos dice la RAE?


 
Todos te han respondido como si fueran la RAE, pero para que no te quede duda, veamos qué dice en su Diccionario panhispánico de dudas:



> *Quien*
> *1.*
> (...)
> Precedido de preposición, puede encabezar oraciones explicativas y especificativas: _«Musgrave, con quien comentó estas noticias, se rió de ella»_ (Otero _Temporada_ [Cuba 1983]); _«Se sentó a escribir una carta a la mujer con quien tuvo dos hijos» _(Morales _Verdad_ [EE. UU. 1979]).


 
Como tu ejemplo trata de _gustar,_ debes saber que la causa del placer o atracción es el sujeto de este verbo y que la persona que lo siente es el complemento indirecto.

Así, algo *gusta a* alguien.
Algo te* gusta* *a* ti.
Tú eres una persona *a quien/a la que le gusta *algo.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

¿Es incorrecto decir: soy una persona *a la que* le gusta el lío?

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> ¿Es incorrecto decir: soy una persona *a la que* le gusta el lío?
> 
> Saludos


 
No, flljob, ya sabes que no. 
_A la que_ o _a quien,_ pero siempre con "a".
Pero también se oye: _Soy una persona que le gusta viajar._ Y eso ya no lo veo yo muy allá.


----------



## Agró

Pinairun said:


> Pero también se oye: _Soy una persona que le gusta viajar._ Y eso ya no lo veo yo muy allá.



Horrible, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Doctorr

Una pregunta más, de un matiz parecido:

No hay nadie que me pueda ayudar o
No hay nadie quien me pueda ayudar o
No hay quien me pueda ayudar?


----------



## Lexinauta

> No hay quien me pueda ayudar?


Sí, Doctorr, ¿qué necesitas? 

'No hay nadie que me pueda ayudar.' 
'No hay nadie quien me pueda ayudar.' 
'No hay quien me pueda ayudar.'


----------



## Doctorr

Pa Lexinauta, jeje con tus respuestas tan wenas, ¿qué puedo necesitar más? jaja
PD no sé si se admite aquí escribir de un modo coloquial: x q?/weno/ta bn/tas aki? etc


----------



## Lexinauta

> PD no sé si se admite aquí escribir de un modo coloquial: x q?/weno/ta bn/tas aki? etc


*¡Noooooooooo!* Las reglas del foro lo prohiben. Yo había visto que escribías _pa_ y _tonces_ (por _para _y _entonces_), y creí que eran errores.


----------



## Pinairun

Doctorr said:


> Una pregunta más, de un matiz parecido:
> 
> No hay nadie que me pueda ayudar o
> No hay nadie quien me pueda ayudar o
> No hay quien me pueda ayudar?


 
_Quien_ no puede ser el sujeto de una oración subordinada adjetiva.

Las otras dos están bien.


----------



## Doctorr

Pinairun, muchas gracias)


----------



## Pinairun

Doctorr said:


> Pinairun, muchas gracias)


 
Doctorr, en el post anterior omití decir "especificativa": oración relativa o adjetiva especificativa.

Saludos


----------



## zhuzhi

¡Hola buenas noches a todos!
Tengo una duda, no sé si pueda sustituir ''que'' por ''quien'' en la siguiente oración. Voy a buscar al abuelo, que me cuente un chiste. O sea, ¿podría decir que voy a buscar al abuelo quien me cuente un chiste?
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## maaria

No estoy muy segura de lo que te refieres. ¿Quieres decir 'voy a buscar al abuelo *para* que me cuente un chiste'?
En cualquier caso, 'quien' no es correcto en ninguna de las dos oraciones.


----------



## elmg

Hola

maaria tiene razón. El "quien" sólo podría usarse en otros tiempos: 

Voy a buscar al abuelo, quien me contará un chiste.
Voy a buscar al abuelo, quien me ha contado un chiste. 

Sin embargo, sería muy poco coloquial aún en estos casos. Se usa el "que" normalmente. 

Saludos.


----------



## zhuzhi

Muchas gracias por sus ayudas.


----------



## vamosbabe

Hola,

no hablo bien el español pero tengo une pregunta sobre la syntaxa que me atrajo mi atención.

"...el vacío que deja la gente que quieres."

Me pregunto por qué la persona no dice: "la gente a quien quieres"

es "querer la gente" o "querer a la gente".

 Si me acuerdo bien, hay "a" adelante una persona como objeto directo?


Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si usas _*quien*_ (que sólo vale como _relativo de persona_) usas *a* como morfema de OD, si usas el polivalente _*que*_ (que no distingue personas de cosas) no usas el morfema *a*.


----------



## vamosbabe

Muchas gracias!


----------

